# HELLO! NEW POET



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi I am livia.kate. I am in 8th grade and interested in writing poetry. I am also interested in writing short kid stories. I am looking forward to meeting other writers and becoming a part of WF. I am very excited to be here!:welcoming:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, Livia. We do have a great poetry section for you to check out.

Here's the lowdown. Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. Also you will be able to choose your own avatar and signature. You can check out our FAQ for more information on what goes on around here 

Also, if you need any help with your writing, we have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help.

So take a look around and get involved. I think you'll find us a friendly bunch


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to fabulous WF! Nice to meet you livia.kate! You said the MAJIC word.. Poet! How exciting! We have a wonderful poetry thread with lots of wonderful poets who hang out there. I am sure you will fit right in. Sooo , get busy! explore all that WF offers the young aspiring writer. We also have a wonderful short stories board. There are word games and lots of really cool stuff to do. I am sure you will find inspiration and sharpen your writing skills. I am jul, I hang out in the poetry thread. I am a mentor, and it would be my pleasure to assist you. Looking forward to reading your work.. Peace always... jul


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

hi mrmustard! Thank you for inviting me to WF in the poets society. i am looking forward to meeting everybody on here, and reading some of the work. I can't wait to get exploring and start making my own poetry. I am very excited!

Hello Firemajic! It is nice to meet you too. I can't wait to start exploring the poetry. What do I need to o to have you as my mentor?


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

LOL.. livia.kate... I already am your Mentor..if you wish! It will be this Poets pleasure to help you in any way I can.. Have you a collection of poems and stories you have written?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 3, 2015)

Also, Livia. If you want to respond to more than one poster the best thing to do is to use multi-quote. You click on the quote icon at the bottom right hand corner of each post, click on reply with quote on the last post you are responding to, then you can hit post reply after you reply to each post. Cool?


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok firemajic that sounds great! I do have some poems and stories, but not very many.

Sounds great mrmustard thankyou. I will try that next time.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

What kind of poetry do you like to write.. funny poetry or kinda serious poems about your life ect.. And also what kind of short stories do you write? Sci-fi, or true stories?


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

I do like fun poetry and writing fairytales.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

Well that sounds so cool! We have some really fun poems you can check out in the poetry thread.. Musichal has a cool funny poem that you might like. And we have a board for short  stories geared toward young readers.


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

That sounds great! I can't wait to check out the Musichal funny poems and start typing my own short stories.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

Musichal's Poem is titled Glack Attack.. In the poetry thread.. Don't be shy! read and critique and have fun. There are a lot of really good short stories you will enjoy. Writers need readers, so jump in and comment, let the writers know how you feel about their work. They will appreciate!


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds great! I will be reading and exploring most of the time to understand and get a feel for how WF works.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, you will certainly enjoy WF! This is a friendly, supportive writing community... and we are always excited to welcome a new writer.. enjoy.. It is cool to be a writer! lol... have a blast!


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

I did go and check out Glack Attack and it was very entertaining. I absolutley LOVED it.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 3, 2015)

lol... He writes some hilarious poems.... Glad you enjoyed ....


----------



## musichal (Jun 3, 2015)

livia.kate said:


> Hi I am livia.kate. I am in 8th grade and interested in writing poetry. I am also interested in writing short kid stories. I am looking forward to meeting other writers and becoming a part of WF. I am very excited to be here!:welcoming:



Hi livia, and welcome to WF!  Wow, what a coincidence, you'd never believe it but I was an 8th-grader, too!  Small world.  Thank you for commenting on one of my poems.  Since you like fun poems and stories for children, check out the poem I wrote called "The Bandimals" and let me know what you think - that will help satisfy your 10-posts, too.  We are excited that you are here, have fun!


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you Musichal. I have had alot of fun already reading some very fun and entertaining poems. I can't wait to read that poem!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Livia!

Welcome to the forums! 

Good stuff! It's nice to have a younger mind among us! It's great that you're starting young with writing. Best to get the fundamentals down and habor a skill when the mind is still developing.  

We have a lovely Poetry section pruned and tended to by the lovely Firemajic and a section for children's short stories to learn from and contribute to.

If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to reach out to any of the purples (mentors) on the site, and they'll be more than willing to help.


----------



## livia.kate (Jun 4, 2015)

Well thankyou. I wil make sure I ask for help whenever I need it.


----------

